# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Cutting brick wall flush

## bdubya

Hi folks
I'm looking at removing a single brick wall (internal) after installing an engineer specced beam. This wall is perpendicular to a double brick wall and I wish to have the removed wall finished flush to this double brick wall. 
What's the best way to achieve this? I'll be using a demo saw to neatly cut the other end but, since both sides of the other end are up against the perpendicular wall I won't be able to get the saw in a position to cut it flush. Can't get the saw into the corner. 
Any advice? 
In the past for this I have just used a hammer/bolster/grinder but found it difficult to avoid damaging the surrounds of the remaining wall and it took a long time to get a suitable finish. 
Thanks for looking

----------


## bdubya

The best option I can think of may be a 6" grinder with a masonry blade?

----------


## r3nov8or

Yeah, a smaller tool than a demo saw will get you closer to the wall, probably with a slight inward angle, and assuming if you can cut from both sides, breaking off the rest will at least provide clean saw lines on both edges

----------


## bdubya

Thanks
That's what I was picturing with a grinder, I'm reluctant to damage too much there as it will be supporting the beam.

----------


## r3nov8or

The main problem in cutting from both sides is that you'll need to turn the grinder over on one side, to cut as close from both sides, and so will need to manage the dust/chip storm away from your vision etc

----------


## r3nov8or

You might also use the demo saw to cut, say, a full brick away from the wall, and use an Arbortech Allsaw to remove the mortar and cut the bricks one by one 
Not cheap, but cheap if it saves you time every day... https://sydneytools.com.au/product/a...-purpose-blade
There could be cheaper brands, or maybe for hire

----------

